# Monticello, FL (pix)



## Mean Bone (Jan 9, 2006)

One of my favorite ways to kill time it to drive to a town (preferably small), unload the bike and spend a few hours riding. I love the old archetecture, the cemetaries, the older parts of downtown and since in a former life I carried a badge I like to visit the public safety facilities. There's just something about little rural towns.

Todays trip was to Monticello, Florida about 25-30 miles due east of Tallahassee. A very picturesque rural north Florida town it's the county seat for Jefferson County. 










Of course, I guess I should put that picture in context:










If I find the cemetary in a small town I usually spend a little time there just looking around at the older grave markers. There were several dating to the 1870's. There may be some older that I didn't see.










I found this unusual old grave covered with sea shells that had been stuck on the grave with concrete. Never seen that before. It looks like originally the top was covered with the shells but over time some have been removed. Would like to know the history behind it.



















Monticello is full of tree lined streets and old houses. There are several bed and breakfasts located in some of the old houses. These pictures give you an idea of what to expect. Interesting Victorian details on the houses.
































































I think this sign pretty well gets the message across! This is the road (US 90?) going to Tallahassee (although the view here is back toward Monticello). You can see that the shoulder is pretty wide. Unfortunately, this is not the case all the way to Tallahassee. There are significant segments where there is very little shoulder at all.











Apparently funding for new equipment is slow in rural north Florida! Being that close to the state capital you'd think they'd at least get some of the old Tallahasse cars!










Actually, its used for parades, etc.

I went inside the PD and talked with dispatch about the car and found this on the bulletin board. Apparently, they're pretty serious about Santa!! I'm sure it helps keep the locals in line.










I ate supper at a small sandwich shop on the west side of town called Sage Sandwich and Things. Decent price and food well prepared. It has an outside porch where you can sit and watch TV that includes a fire pit for warmth when needed.

Anyway, I had a good time. You may find some of the streets in Monticello pretty rough. A few times I wished for my Rock Hopper so I wouldn't have to pay so much attention to the road.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Man that's hot!*

Great photography and story.

BTW I bet you don't have a mean bone in your body.

Looks like I am going to have to stick everything.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Nice post. The pics of the homes and trees are awesome. Never been to the deep south myself.


----------



## Mean Bone (Jan 9, 2006)

MB1 said:


> Great photography and story. *Thanks, MB1*
> 
> BTW I bet you don't have a mean bone in your body. *Well, maybe a couple in my left foot . . .  *


*Ridgetop, the pictures don't do it justice. Thanks!*


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

Nice shots.

Good eye to see the beauty down the sidewalks. The way the light is spilling through the trees is a great effect.

and......I get to put a new dot in Florida on the map!!!!!!

Scot


----------



## KeeponTrekkin (Aug 29, 2002)

*Great Report...*

Great photos and great subjects. Thanks for sharing...


----------

